# Natural Cholesterol Remedy - Red Yeast Rice



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2016)

I haven't had an issue with high cholesterol, but for those who have and want to avoid harmful prescription drugs with bad side effects, here's a natural solution that may help.  More here.  http://energytimes.com/pages/departments/0216/suppsavvy0216.html




> *Arterial Defender*_Red yeast rice, long valued as a natural cholesterol remedy, has gone organic.__February 2016__by Lisa James__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2016)

Interesting....


----------



## Linda (Feb 4, 2016)

I like hearing about natural remedies. I hope we get to keep hearing about them.
I'm going to check this out although I don't think my cholesterol is too bad.  I'm suppose to go to the lab for more tests so I'll find out.  I eat steel cut oatmeal a few times a week and I take a Solaray herbal combination called Cholesterol Blend SP-31, which is only $8.89


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

My physician mentioned this to me recently so I researched it.  I wouldn't take it.  For myself I didn't want more yeasty stuff going on in my body.  Plus the side effects were similar to statins.  No thank you.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 2, 2016)

Even the FDA and others have now came out and said that saturated fats are not bad [cholesterol] the problem has been trans fats which come from oils. So all this time they told you to use oils and now they know that it is the problem.


----------



## jnos (Mar 2, 2016)

I've had high cholesterol for several years, now have my twice yearly blood draw and am on a statin, Lovastatin.  I tried the Red Yeast Rice for a six month period not too long after after I was diagnosed. I discussed the Red Yeast Rice with my doctor and she was fine with me trying it. However, for me, it did not bring my numbers in line.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

How often is someone supposed to eat the red rice?


----------

